# Vintage computer games return to the Science Museum



## editor (Sep 6, 2017)

Nostalgia time! £10 a ticket. 





> Last year, a vast room was filled with digital explosions and 8-bit graphics to the delight of many, and it's returning again next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tickets Alert: Vintage computer games return to the Science Museum


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 7, 2017)

On the one hand that sounds like a lot of fun. 

On the other hand I'm not sure that old video games aren't one of those things that are better in the memory than they are when you actually see them now.


----------



## killer b (Sep 7, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> On the one hand that sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> On the other hand I'm not sure that old video games aren't one of those things that are better in the memory than they are when you actually see them now.


I downloaded an emulator a bit ago, and can confirm that Dynamite Dan is both a bit shit, and impossible to play.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2017)

The V&A is having a video game exhibition next year. V&A · Videogames

"This exhibition will explore the design and culture of videogames since the mid-2000s, investigating ground-breaking contemporary design work, creative and rebellious player communities and the political conversations that define this movement."

Super definitely want to go and see it even though that London scares me. Might see if him indoors can blag a free visit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 7, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> The V&A is having a video game exhibition next year. V&A · Videogames
> 
> "This exhibition will explore the design and culture of videogames since the mid-2000s, investigating ground-breaking contemporary design work, creative and rebellious player communities and the political conversations that define this movement."
> 
> Super definitely want to go and see it even though that London scares me. Might see if him indoors can blag a free visit.


mid 2000. So that means no wolfenstein or rogue discussion


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mid 2000. So that means no wolfenstein or rogue discussion



Seems a bit of an odd cut-off point.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mid 2000. So that means no wolfenstein or rogue discussion


And no Quake or Unreal Tournament. Two of the best games ever made.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 7, 2017)

I promoted this when it ran at the Museum of Science and Industry in Manc... It was fantastic, seeing all the dads introduce their kids to Donkey Kong and Pac Man..

The best display was without doubt the VR, which puts Leisure Suit Larry in the land of the Lounge Lizards firmly in its historical place!

Well worth a go imo for anyone who's ever enjoyed a game.


----------



## Wookey (Sep 7, 2017)

Power Up! | Museum of Science and Industry

Manchester's 2017 version was only last week, missed it.


----------



## Cid (Sep 8, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mid 2000. So that means no wolfenstein or rogue discussion





tommers said:


> Seems a bit of an odd cut-off point.





Saul Goodman said:


> And no Quake or Unreal Tournament. Two of the best games ever made.



Innit, I think you can fairly definitively say that the groundwork for the vast majority of modern games is set pre-2005. Dooms/Quake/Wolf for fps, with Unreal for multiplayer FPS; Diablo for ARPGs, Baldur's gate and NWN, Morrowind for other RPG stuff; Starcraft for multiplayer strat (and TA, C&C); WoW for MMO (though I suppose that makes mid 2000s); Half-life, system shock, deus ex etc. I mean I suppose all game development is a continuous process, and we do have stuff that is genuinely genre defining (Minecraft - survival games), the broader indie market.

<bothers to check website>

So er... that's probably what it's about; the opening of the indie game market and the development of new approaches to gaming.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2017)

This is the full description on their site:

There is a renaissance happening in videogames. A new wave of designers, players and critics are pushing the boundaries of the medium in radical new ways. This V&A show is the first to fully consider the complexity of videogames as one of the most important design fields of our time, investigating ground-breaking contemporary design work, creative and rebellious player communities and the political conversations that define this movement.

This exhibition explores the design and culture of the medium since the mid-2000s, when major technological advancements increased access to the internet, social media and new means of making which had a profound impact on the way videogames are designed, discussed and played.

Large-scale immersive multimedia installations and hands-on interactive experiences will feature alongside object-based displays providing rare glimpses of design materials from the leading studios whose work defines this new wave.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2017)

And here is Trissy saying a bit about it:

V&A announces new show on video games

---

Grand Theft Auto could have a place at the V&A after it announced a major new exhibition on video games.

The show, to open next autumn, will delve into issues of misogyny and violence in games, as well as the design aspect.

V&A director Dr Tristram Hunt said that games would be examined through the perspective of “craft and tradition”.

“It’s as much the design element as the social element,” he said.

“We are very happy to have them in the same building as Donatellos, Botticellis, Constables and Turners.

“One of the challenges for the V&A is to get people to think differently about what they might not respect visually enough.”

He said that the exhibition will look at the “issue of violence” as well as “gender and misogyny” adding: “We’re not shying away from any of that. We will address all those issues.”

Asked whether controversial games like Grand Theft Auto could be on display, he said: “Yes, We will address all those issues but the curators will know game by game.”

The “hugely timely” show will be the “first in the world to fully consider the complexity of video games as one of the most important design fields of our time”.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 8, 2017)

Cid said:


> Innit, I think you can fairly definitively say that the groundwork for the vast majority of modern games is set pre-2005. Dooms/Quake/Wolf for fps, with *Unreal for multiplayer FPS*


I spent more time making maps for UT than I did playing it.  The inclusion of the Unreal Editor was a brilliant decision.
Now where can I get a refund on all those misspent years. 

Oh NO! 
For the sake of nostalgia I opened UT to have a quick game and see if anyone still played it. I really wish I hadn't!

Seems it still has a huge following, so much so that Epic games are remaking the original UT.







Unreal Tournament

It's in pre-alpha stage at the moment. And of course I couldn't help but sign up for testing.

It's using the Unreal 4 engine, so UnreadEd4 can be used for making maps. 

I see a lot of sleepless nights in my future.

I wish I hadn't opened UT


----------

